

Infosys to hire 1,000 in US - dreamz
http://business.rediff.com/report/2009/may/21/infosys-to-hire-1000-in-us.htm

======
charlesju
Isn't Infosys the name of the company from Office Space?

~~~
kierank
That was Initech.

------
UncleOxidant
Doesn't say what kind of jobs those are going to be. Call center jobs?

~~~
dreamz
I dont think so because basically Infosys is one of the world's biggest
software company headquartered in Bangalore, India... they are the global
leader in the "next generation" of IT and consulting ...powered by huge talent
force of more than 100,000 employees (yes, more than microsoft, google and
yahoo combined), and has offices in 50 countries and development centers in
India, US, China, Australia, UK, Canada, Japan... so opening a call centre in
US won't serve their s/w development objective ... and they being from india
having CC there than US is more profitable.

~~~
gaius
Wow, they should hire you to do their press releases.

Infosys is a bodyshop that is largely responsible for the bad reputation of
outsourcing to India, is an alternate perspective.

